# Configurar convertidor de frecuencia ABB para 3 bombas



## cooler716 (Abr 13, 2010)

Necesito configurar un variador para que controle la presion de una instalacion con 3 bombas. Una la controlaria el mismo variador ,otra  la arrancaria la salida de rele del variador y la tercera la salida de rele de un modulo de expansion NDIO-02.
Muchas gracias de antemano,estoy muy interesado en la respuesta ya que no encuentro a nadie que lo solucione.
PD: Estuvo funcionando pero se han perdido los parametros.


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 13, 2010)

Pues con tan palca explicacion, me temo que poco podremos ayudarte. Explica mas y mejor que es exactamente que quieres hacer, que variador tienes y en que consiste ese supuesto mudulo de ampliacion, ademas de orden y funcion de cada bomba, tiempo y condiciones de funcionamienmto de cada bomba, etc. etc.

Saludos.


----------



## cooler716 (Abr 14, 2010)

El variador es un ABB acs-400 , el modulo de expansion es para tener mas salidas de rele ya que el variador solo tiene dos y una se usa para alarma.
Las funciones  que deben hacer es mantener la presion en una instalacion de riego. El variador arrancaria la bomba principal si no llegara a la presion fijada arrancaria la segunda bomba, si todavia no se llegara a la presion arrancaria la tercera.


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 14, 2010)

Yo los variadores de frecuencia los he utilizado casi exclusivamente para control de velocidad, arranque y parada suaves y poco mas. Ya se que son capaces de realizar algunas otras funciones, pero no he estudiado ese campo. Si yo tuviese que realizar ese trabajo lo haria con un automata o PLC, maxime si en realidad no quieres variar la velocidad, sino solo hacer un automatismo, que con un automata seria muy simple y sencillo, pero para realizarlo con un variador hay que conocer muy a fondo ese variador y todas sus funciones. Resumiendo es un problema de estudiar ese variador y sacarle el maximo provecho, aunque no se si podra realizar lo que tu quieres.
Con un automata seria algo parecido a esto:
El pulsador "Marcha", arrancaria la primera bomba y un temporizador, si pasado el tiempo de ese temporizador, la presion es mas baja de lo necesario, entraria la segunda bomba y otro temporizador, nuevamente si al final del segundo tiempo no se consigue la presion deseada, entraria la tercera bomba. El circuito debe contar con al menos dos presostatos, uno de minima, que seria el encargado de arrancar las distintas bombas y otro de maxima, por si en algun momento y con la suma de varias bombas se superase la presion de seguridad. Llegados a este punto, tambien se puede instalar un sensor de presion analogico y por medio de el, controlar un variador que adaptaria la velocidad de una de las bombas, para conseguir exactamente la presion deseada.
Espero te sirva mi comentario.

Saludos.


----------

